# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Doktori popullor Arqile Boti

## Fejzi

më duhet një nr i tel ose emeil i dr arkile botë  farmeceut  i medikamenteve naturale mundet dikush të më ndihmoj për këtë adres ju falemenderit

----------


## White_Angel

Une kam degjuar qe Dr. Arqile ka vdekur . Mbase jam gabim po ka kaluar na nje vit qe kur e kam degjuar . Mbase ata qe rrine ne Tirane mund te te ndihmojne me shume.

----------


## Prototype

gjynah po te jete e vertete ama .. pak i cuditshem por doktorr popullor i mire ....

----------


## dardajan

Adresa  e  fundit  qe  di  une  ka  qene  ne  rrugen  Ali  Demi  Tirane  perball  ish  uzines  gjeologjike ose  mbas  ateliese  ka  qene  nje  shtepi  private  nje  kateshe
por  do  pyes  nese  jeton  ende  atje  apo  jo.

----------


## miki_al2001

dr arqilen mund ta takoni ne fshatin petrele te tiranes.ka nje apartament ne rrugen ali demi me duket por rralle e gjen aty.nese vertete je i interesuar do te gjej me teper informacion.
sa per vdekjen e ti se besoj se do kisha degjuar.

----------


## dardajan

drarqile@yahoo.com   adresa  e  internetit

dhe  nr  tel  003554369152 

adresa 
rruga, shyqyri  ishmi 
pallati  nr  48/1/2

Tirane


Shpresoj  te  jene  te  sakta  dhe  te  mbarosh  pune

----------


## shazi

> gjynah po te jete e vertete ama .. pak i cuditshem por doktorr popullor i mire ....


miredita 
 me sa di un doktorr arqile boti eshte  shum i zoti per sherime semundjesh etj por nuk di ça thojne ata qe e kan njohur nga afer :mace e verdhe:

----------


## dp17ego

Arqile Boti nuk eshte doktor popullor. Ai ka mbaruar universitetin e Tiranes dega mjeksi e pergjithshme, pra eshte nje mjek i diplomuar ne UT.
Kjo vetem sa per te saktesuar te dhenat rreth tij.

----------


## miki_al2001

> Arqile Boti nuk eshte doktor popullor. Ai ka mbaruar universitetin e Tiranes dega mjeksi e pergjithshme, pra eshte nje mjek i diplomuar ne UT.
> Kjo vetem sa per te saktesuar te dhenat rreth tij.


Dp.Une e kam takuar personalisht disa here Arqilen.Ai nuk eshte ne terezi.Nuk beson ne shkencen e mjekesise.Doktori beson vetem ne lengun e qepes.Shendet.Pavaresisht car eshte ai praktikon mjekesine popullore si doktor Ceni.

----------


## dp17ego

> Dp.Une e kam takuar personalisht disa here Arqilen.Ai nuk eshte ne terezi.Nuk beson ne shkencen e mjekesise.Doktori beson vetem ne lengun e qepes.Shendet.Pavaresisht car eshte ai praktikon mjekesine popullore si doktor Ceni.


Edhe une e kam takuar, dhe nuk kam ndonje mendim shume te ndryshem nga ty. Puna eshte se eshte pak e veshtire per ne dhe aspak e drejte per te saktesuar nese Arqilea eshte normal apo mund te klasifikohet ne ndonje nga diagnozat e psikiatise.
Dhe mbi te gjitha, nuk e di sa e drejte dhe humane eshte qe te publikosh nje diagnoze te tille neper faqet e internetit, ketu qendron e keqja dhe pikerisht kjo eshte edhe pjesa delikate e kesaj teme.

Une do preferoja qe te mos prononcohesha dhe te ngelesha ne fjale te pergjithshme rreth personalitetit te tij, pa neglizhuar qe ai eshte mjek i vertete i UT.


Sa per ilustrim lexo kete mikun siper meje

----------


## xfiles

Duhen pare rezultatet e nje mjeku, jo se ku e ka bere universitetin. Pse mos ta quajme dhe mjek popullor kur ai merret me mjekime popullore, ai eshte i gjithanshem, perdor njohurite shkencore per te permiresuar mjekimet popullore, i kombinon keto njohuri per rezultate edhe me te mira. Ai nuk kufizohet vetem ne shkence por edhe ne misticizem.
Qe kur te mos besosh ne mjekesi te ben "jo ne terezi"? Te ishin te gjithe mjeket sa gjysma e tij po do ishte ndryshe bota.

----------


## drague

Jo se nuk besoj ke mjekësia popullore,por Arqilea me eshte dukur gjithmone si ato hoxhallarët me nuska.

----------


## dardajan

> Dp.Une e kam takuar personalisht disa here Arqilen.Ai nuk eshte ne terezi.Nuk beson ne shkencen e mjekesise.Doktori beson vetem ne lengun e qepes.Shendet.Pavaresisht car eshte ai praktikon mjekesine popullore si doktor Ceni.



Kur  isha  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  punoja si teknik  ne  telekom   zona  ime  ishte  Lagja  Ali Demi meqe  kisha edhe shpin aty  i  njifja  e  me  njifnin  te  gjithe  si  parja  e  kuqe (pare e kuqe kane  qene pesqindshet e mijshet).
Keshtu  qe  per  arsye  pune  ne  filllim  kam  qene  edhe  tek shpia  e  Arqilese , qe  e  kishte  nje shtepi  nje katshe  mbas  ateliese apo perball  me  uzinen gjeollogjike.Ne  ate  kohe une  si  i  ri  qe  isha  fillova  te  pij  raki, duhan, kafe,vere e  te  ha  shum  lloj  gjerash.Kur  papritur nje dite  te  bukur  tek  shikoja  televizor ndjej  nje  ngushtim   frymemarje   dhe   me  pas  rrahje  te  shpejta  te  zemres  deri 240 rafje ne  min, u  tremba se  nuk  me  kish  ndodhur  ndonjeher e  megjithate e  kalova  pas disa sekondash e  keshtu  qe  nuk  i rash  nga  pas,  por  kur  me  perserit  edhe disa  here  te  tjera vendosa  te  shkoj  tek  Arqileja  e ta  pyes njeher  thash.Ai kur  kthehej  nga  puna kalonte  pikerisht para  pallatit  tone  dhe  shkonte  ne  shtepi  keshtu  qe  nje  dite  e  prita  e  takova  dhe  i  thash cfar  me  kish  ndodhur  pasi  me  degjoi  ndaloi  pak  dhe  per  3-5  min  me  shpjegoj  se  c'far  kisha  dhe  me  keshilloj  te  mos  pi  me  duhan, raki, kafe,  sepse  je  cun  i  ri  e i  forte keshtu qe  nuk  ke  nevoje  per  stimulante.
Une  nuk  i  kisha  then  fare  se  c'far  pija.
Megjithate  une  ndoqa  keshillat  e tij  dhe gjendja  u  normalizua,e  kur  erdha  ketu  ne  Itali  mu  perserit  perseri sepse  fillova  perseri  te  abuzoj  ne  pijet e  mesiperme  keshtu  qe  vendosa  te  bej  nje  vizite  tek  specialisti  i  zemres  ne  nje  spital  privat,  dhe  diagnoza doli  e  njejte  me  ate  qe  me  tha Arqileja  per  5  min  ne  kembe  edhe  shpjegimi  ishte  i  njejte  edhe  keshillat  ishin  te  njejta.
Prandaj  mos  e  shani doktor  Arqilene.

Per  te  qene  dikush ne  jete  apo shkence  duhet  te  kesh  nje  imagjinate  qe  i kalon  kufijte e  nje  njeriu  normal,  por  ne  kete  rast  budallai  apo  injoranti  nuk  eshte  ai  qe  ka  imagjinate  me  te  madhe  por  ai  qe  nuk  arrin  te  ndjeke imagjinaten  e  tjetrit  duke  e  gjykuar  si  te  marre pra budalla.

Kur  doli  ne  skene  Arqileja,  ne  fillim  bente  receta  ilacesh  per  pacientet  qe  vizitonte por  cuditerisht  ilacet  e tij  nuk  gjendeshin ne  asnje  farmaci  dhe  filluan  te  flasin  keq  per  te  biles edhe  ne televizion,  keshtu  qe  u  detyrua  i  shkreti   te  dale  ne  nje   emision  televiziv  te  asaj  kohe  dhe  tha  se  ilacet  e tij  ishin  ne   te  gjitha farmacite por  ne  nuk  kemi  FARMACISTA qe  pregatisin  recetat   por  shitesa  ilacesh.

----------


## miki_al2001

> Duhen pare rezultatet e nje mjeku, jo se ku e ka bere universitetin. Pse mos ta quajme dhe mjek popullor kur ai merret me mjekime popullore, ai eshte i gjithanshem, perdor njohurite shkencore per te permiresuar mjekimet popullore, i kombinon keto njohuri per rezultate edhe me te mira. Ai nuk kufizohet vetem ne shkence por edhe ne misticizem.
> Qe kur te mos besosh ne mjekesi te ben "jo ne terezi"? Te ishin te gjithe mjeket sa gjysma e tij po do ishte ndryshe bota.
> .



Te ishin te gjith mjeket si puna e Arqiles bota do te merrte fund me kohe.Une kur them e njof Arqilen kam pasur te bej me pacientet etij.Nje pacient i semure me kancer me konkretisht me melanome malinje qe i kishte dhene metastaza kerkonte me cdo kusht te takonte dhe Arqilene.Une e vizitoja gati cdo dite pasi ishte dhe i afermi im.Por meqenese e dija se do patjeter te vizitohet tek doktor Boti e thirra ne tel dhe i lash takim.Pastaj me erdhi me receten dhe i kishte dhene 3 here ne dite nga nje gote me leng qepe.Pacienti ne fjale 48 vjec kishte edhe insuficience pulmonare(mezi merrte fryme).I kishte thene qe ilacet qe ti je duke i pire duhet nderprere menjehere dhe do sherohesh plotesisht.Nuk i kishte dhene asnje analize per te bere asnje eko ose skaner. Pasi pacienti nuk i pinte me ilacet sepse e besonte tmerresisht Arqilene gjendja e tij u rendua edhe me teper e morra ne tel doktorin dhe i thash.Dr filani ka kete diagnoze,po e di tha.Filani ka metastaza ne melci,veshka dhe mushkeri.Ka veshtiresi ne frymemarrje.Ai donte ta mjekosh ti, ia bere analizat ,eko,skaner,shintigrafi .E di ti a ka apo jo metastaza.Te pakten thirre ne tel thuaji ti pij ato ilace qei kane dhene mjeket se ai mund te vdese neser.As Oksigjen nuk pranonte ti japim sepse do ta sheronte Arqileja.Serumet i nderpreu.Mirpo Arqileja tha le te vazhdoje me ato deri te henen (pas nje jave) dhe silleni tek une .Ne darke ati iu morr fryma fare i shtrengonte krahrori dhe ai kur spo mbushej me fryme pranoi me ne fund ti jepnim O2,serume edhe ilace te tjera.Lengun e qepes e nderpreu sepse pa qe ska ndonje sherim.Sidoqofte i ndjeri jetoi edhe nja 6 muaj.
Kam dhe nje rast tjeter qe e mjekonte nje te semure qe kishte varicocele dhe nuk bente dot femije.Ai i shkreti nuk beri dot femije deri sa u operua,si beri derman lengu i qepes.
Ja pra pse une skam shume besim ne recetat e Arqilese.
__________________

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe qe njeriu te provoj edhe disa mjekime popullore, mund te mos jene provuar te gjitha shkencerisht, por jane pjese e eksperiences njerezore. Por jo te gjitha semundjet sherohen me kamomil, mjalt apo leng qepe.
Pak rendesi ka se ku mund ta kete marr diplomen Arqile Boti. Kur nje 'doktor' del ne TV dhe fillon e shpjegon oroskopin, do te thoja qe duhet ta rishikonte edhe njehere titullin qe mban...

----------


## La rondine

As une nuk kam ndonje mendim te mire per Dr Arqilen.Ja 10 vite me pare,kur ishte ne kulmin e debutit te tij di mjek popullor vajti tek ai daja im(shpirti ju prehte ne paqe) :i ngrysur: .I premtoi qe do ta sheronte,qe mund tja kontrollonte semundjen dhe si perfundim vetem sa  mori leket(qe nuk ishte aspak shume e neglizhueshme per kohen e atehershme)dhe me teper u perkeqesua prej budallalliqeve te tij

----------


## Militik

arlqileja ka nevoje vete per nje mjek,me sakte per nje psikjater.
Por budallenjte e vertete jeni ju ketu qe ia lini ne dore shendetin tuaj nje psikopati...
Nejse.
Shndet.Kisha gati nji vit pa postuar!

----------


## derjansi

hiqma tullacllekun lol

ca lesh arqileje mor thoni ju, njeri qe nuk kref koken e vet ka me m'shnosh mu. hej pik e zez

----------


## Dorontina

Pse gjykoni gjerat qe nuk i njifni.
Njeriu kur ka nji dert,shkon te mjeku mjeku Paralel ose mjeksi se butê ashtu quhet kjo mdecinê Mjeksia e but qe asht pranu ne Europ si medicine e but, ketu shkojn njerzit kur mjeku nuk ju ben derman edhe shyqyr qe jan ....vetem ishin me para e tash jan si te gjith mjeket edhe keta edhe disa medicina tjera sikur Osteopatia .

Une kisha nji problem dhe pasi kam pa shum mjek ,mesova qe shum mjek mendojn qe jan ZOT mua me than nervi te ka vdekur.....une ndegjova per nji mjek te till ne ks te medicines paralele dhe shkova ai ishte i lir 5 euro shkova te ai per nji mendim nuk e ndegjova as shokun tim se edhe ai mendonte asht e kot, edhe te gjith thoni asht sharlatan ....thon se ska dert , ai qe ka dert beson ......kur erdha i tregova shokut qka tha  dhe i bena disa foto, shoku im u qudit si asht e mundur .....ai menjiher tha nervi asht mir por duhet keto stimulime dhe me krip te detit te nxet me majt disa minuta ....

Njeriu kur ka nevoj nde te shkon ku i thot zemra ilaqi asht ilaq ...
---------------
pash nji emision amerikan te perkthyer ne frengjisht,nji njeri e kishte vra reja nji dit shiu, kishte ardh ndihma e par jan mundu me i dhen frym kot kot kot,nji gru afrohet dhe thot dua tja kendoj nji "dovê" ata e lejon , njeri fillon ti lutet zotit duke shiqu qiellin dhe ai filloi te leviz , ne tregim mjeket thonin keni pa "alucination";policja femer thonte te isha vetun kisha then se jam trondit por ishim dy ....
---------------------------
Sot edim qe kanceri sherohet me mjeksi perkohesisht me rreze nese recidivon tani kan tjera fjale , besa mjeket kan fjale boll andej kendej shm prej tyre e kan gjuhen e rrumbullakt  :buzeqeshje: ....

ushqimi mund ta ruj njeriun para se te goditen qelizat kancerigjene...ose para se te qfaqet canceri...ashtu mendoj une.
---------------------------------
Ketu kam mesu ne belgjik nji fjale te mir "ndegjoje zemren tende e jo te tjervet"....dhe shko deri ne fund te mendimit kerkes dhe endrres sate...
-----------------------------------------------
edhe ketu mjeket jan shum gjeloz nga medicinat paralele , pse ?
Pse medicina paralele perdor barna BIO e jo barna qe diqka te sheron e te prish tjeter send,kunderefekt me duket thuhet.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Se sa derman te ben nuk e di , se s'kam patur rast ta vertetoj, por di qe ka shpirt human dhe nuk rrjep hallexhinjte.

----------

